# Name change



## zkunze97 (Jan 29, 2017)

I can't change my name in the driver app. Does anyone else have this issue?


----------



## Lyfty (Jul 26, 2014)

Do they have your name wrong?
When I first signed up they had my middle name show up after my first name then my last name. I simply sent them an email telling them to remove my middle name. They did. But they have to display your first and last name. You can't change that. I'm not sure whether the pax sees your last name as well. I hope they don't. For privacy purposes


----------



## Karen Stein (Nov 5, 2016)

Uber wants the name on your profile to match your documents.


----------



## Maven (Feb 9, 2017)

If Uber made an error and this is not some vanity thing then go to the nearest Greenlight hub for assistance if you cannot resolve via email.


----------



## sti_18 (Jan 6, 2017)

My real name is a 4 syllable name, it annoys me when pax having hard time to pronounce it. So I sent uber an email if they can change my name and use my nickname instead and yes they did.


----------



## Maven (Feb 9, 2017)

If only it was that easy to
- Lose weight
-- Stop smoking
--- Eliminate baldness
---- Find a good man/woman
----- Get Rich
------ Have Uber only take a 15% cut


----------



## Sgt_PaxHauler (Oct 21, 2016)

Lyfty said:


> Do they have your name wrong?
> When I first signed up they had my middle name show up after my first name then my last name. I simply sent them an email telling them to remove my middle name. They did. But they have to display your first and last name. You can't change that. I'm not sure whether the pax sees your last name as well. I hope they don't. For privacy purposes


No, they don't. Whenever I look at the screen of the driver app as an Uber pax, I've only seen my first name. In my receipts and on my pax app, I've only seen my drivers' first names.


----------

